
Why the novel matters in the age of anger - samclemens
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2018/10/why-novel-matters-age-anger
======
zlynx
I read novels for escapism. If the evil dragon in the story is supposed to be
a metaphor for capitalism, please do not tell me. I don't want to know.

I realize that some people can find politics in anything. I'd rather not,
thanks.

~~~
apocalypstyx
Why is the dragon evil? What is it doing that is evil? Why is what it is doing
considered evil? (Making an assumption): does a man attempt to stop its evil
ways? A woman? Individuals? A collective of some sort?

(Switching slightly to ideology, obviously one of the roots / informers of
politics) There is, I doubt, anything outside of the realm of ideology, in
regards to anything within human perception [a rock may be a rock, but a rock
considered by the human intellect will always be something more, in one way or
another]. And the deepest point of ideology (as with the old saw about asking
a fish how the water is today) is when we don't recognize it at all.

So the valiant knight rescues the princess (a story that most [at least at one
time] would find apolitical, common-sensical, and non-political and non-
ideological). But if the princess rescues the princess, _now_ we've become
political. If the prince and princess get married at the end, the same. But if
the prince and the prince...

~~~
freshhawk
_cough_ Iron Dragon's Daughter _cough_

At this point I just translate "I want apolitical art" to "I want my politics
re-affirmed" in my head. The majority of people are still stuck in the whole
End of History/"We are post-ideological" trap and it is a remarkably sticky
ideology. I'm not sure if it is the deepest point of ideology or just an
innovation of this particular one that makes it very successful.

It isn't unreasonable to want to read some un-challenging escapist fiction
after all, and if you have this world view you don't know how to express that.
When admitting they are taking a political stance, especially a pro-status quo
one, is itself a challenge to their politics ...

------
interfixus
My all too general rule of thumb: Whenever a piece of writing mentions _the
Other_ with a capital O, I can safely turn my attention elsewhere.

~~~
dang
Maybe so, but please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

